# Emergency Laughter



## Anjel (Mar 3, 2012)

I just bought the ebook Emergency Laughter by Mike Cyra.

Oh my fricken gosh, I have never laughed so hard reading a book in my life. 

I've only read the first story and I was choking and crying. My partner though I had lost my mind.

And for the kindle its only 3 bucks. I very strongly recommend reading this book lol 

The author is a member on here to. So that's pretty cool.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 3, 2012)

On my gosh. I don't think. I can read anymore at work. I'm laughing way to hard lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 3, 2012)

*Warning this post contains improperly used Ellipse*

Things that make a medic laugh uncontrollably? I gotta see that.....I think :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I'm a basic. Haha but oh my gosh is it funny.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 3, 2012)

Have to read that after the hunger games trilogy. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Emergency Laughter (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Anjel1030,

I'm happy my book is making you laugh! That's why I wrote it. Thank you for the word of mouth recommendations. It means a lot to me when I can make a medic choke and cry and lose their mind! That's what I'm talkin about!
Let me know how the rest of it goes.
Mike Cyra


----------



## Anjel (Mar 3, 2012)

Emergency Laughter said:


> Hi Anjel1030,
> 
> I'm happy my book is making you laugh! That's why I wrote it. Thank you for the word of mouth recommendations. It means a lot to me when I can make a medic choke and cry and lose their mind! That's what I'm talkin about!
> Let me know how the rest of it goes.
> Mike Cyra



Hey!

I just finished it. Great book. My partner just downloaded a copy so she could see why I was acting so crazy lol

Cottege cheese and chest tube blow darts....classic lol


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just bought the kindle copy for some laughs. Will update later.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 3, 2012)

I actually got it during the week too (before I seen this thread) and read it in two days... Mostly on my phone as I started it on the Kindle and couldnt wait to finish it so was reading every few spare minutes I had!!!

Well done, great book, especially love the fingers + "vines"!!!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 3, 2012)

Tyler said:


> I actually got it during the week too (before I seen this thread) and read it in two days... Mostly on my phone as I started it on the Kindle and couldnt wait to finish it so was reading every few spare minutes I had!!!
> 
> Well done, great book, especially love the fingers + "vines"!!!



Omg the vines....so disgusting.


----------



## coledexter1920 (Mar 6, 2012)

i would like to get a copy of this....


----------



## tnoye1337 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll put it on my list.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 6, 2012)

I love reading on my kindle app.  I'm going to download this and read it after I get tired of historical fiction set in the 18th century. It's bound to be equally or more entertaining.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I love reading on my kindle app.  I'm going to download this and read it after I get tired of historical fiction set in the 18th century. It's bound to be equally or more entertaining.



Lol ya. And its a short read. Only took me a couple hours.


----------



## gw812 (Mar 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg the vines....so disgusting.


Possible thoughts in that doc's mind:
- We're gonna need a Herbology consult...
- "Anybody got a copy of the Audubon guide handy?"
- Dang, what's the dosage for Sevin dust?

Awesome stuff, that book!


----------



## MrandaPechon (Mar 12, 2012)

The old lady cottage cheese story!!!! OH my I need to by this book.


----------



## ponytail (Mar 12, 2012)

Just read this over the weekend. I almost had a sympathetic heaving fit reading about the cottage cheese :rofl:


----------



## Steveb (Mar 12, 2012)

I remember some one told me about it. I'll put it on my wish list lol.


----------



## tpruitt1992 (Sep 2, 2012)

I wanna hear a little something out of this book


----------



## Anjel (Sep 2, 2012)

tpruitt1992 said:


> I wanna hear a little something out of this book



You should buy it then. It's cheap and awesome!


----------



## FireHawk918 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm buying this for my kindle!


----------

